# Baby Bettas, before and after



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I've been thinking of getting a baby betta for a little while now, but first I want to know if there is anyway to tell if they are male or female? 

Please show me your babies when you first got them, and how they look now, all grown up. 
I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

If you are planning to get a baby from petco I would not advise it. I had my baby for 2 weeks before she died.... its not a good idea unless you are experienced in fry raising.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

If you aren't used to sexing bettas, it can be very hard to tell. Usually the baby bettas for sale at Petco are at too young of an age for sexing anyway.

This is Fishizzle before and after, she was quite small when I got her but was already showing her color potential. I got her on May 14th.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Chutney said:


> If you are planning to get a baby from petco I would not advise it. I had my baby for 2 weeks before she died.... its not a good idea unless you are experienced in fry raising.


Very true as well. If you don't have the proper food, and can't change the water every day to prevent growth stunting and ammonia buildup, don't get one. I raised mine in a 1/2 gallon and she is significantly smaller than my other girls.


----------



## bettaHI (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm gonna have to disagree with these people who say raising "baby bettas" from petco/petsmart is hard. I find raising them easy. I raised a few "baby bettas" who were still tiny into juveniles and one into a full grown betta. I'm not an expert when it comes to raising frys. If you're going to get one, my advice is to feed them the right amount of food. I personally fed mines flakes crushed into tiny pieces until they were big enough to eat small pellets. They did NOT get any blood worms or any of those protein rich foods that so many members here suggest you get. Also, don't mess with it to much. They are delicate things.

Back to the OP, it's hard to sex baby bettas. Unless you are really good and know what to look for..you'll just have to guess its gender until they get much older. I'd post pictures but I was not a member of this site when I had them as tiny frys so I don't have pictures to show


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't necessarily think you need experience, but you definitely need to do some research before you get a baby. Daily or every other day water changes are a must. Food is difficult because their mouths are so small - personally I feed mine NLS small fish formula, which is the perfect size for their little mouths. They generally like lots of hiding places to reduce stress (or you could have a bold betta like Alaric, he hardly ever hides). A good heater is a must too, I try to keep the babies' tanks at 80-82, no less. I'm raising 2 babies right now. Alaric I've had for 2 and a half months, Fiyero I've had for 2 weeks.

This is Alaric the day I got him:



And Alaric yesterday:




And this is my other one Fiyero, I haven't had him as long, but you can still see a big difference from when I got him and now. This pic was 2 weeks ago when I got him:


And yesterday:


----------

